# ventilation help



## lucus86 (Feb 24, 2010)

i have a 12 x 12 room , were building it in an attic above our garage, the room has attic trusses so the room is basically a full room except for the side walls the end about 4 ft up and slant towards the celing , were about to put up drywall so need help placing fans an duct work before , suggestions on fan size and model , or what not , hav in mnd i plan pulling fresh air from the overhang vent in and exhausting into the space above the room into the attic which has ridge vent the entire way look at the attached digram and help me place what i need to keep that room enviromentally friendly, i live in michigan so we have those ot humid summers so have this in mind and i plan on running CO2 but temps will still probably get high in the summer, so any help is greatly appreciated, like i said any suggestions on fans that work well and the size i need ( CFMs?)for my size room would be very helpful, money and noise arent a big issue, althouth if theres a decent fan for the money "im down" 

also attached is a venting diagrm i have in mind to do for the room my only question is should i put any type of booster fan in the intake duct for fresh air or will the can fan bring the air in effieceintly from the outside?? 

ive post this topic on 2 other growing websites without any type of response from any one hopefully the people here are more helpful, over 70 people viewed my post and not one reply
please help me before i drywall the room and do something i shouldnt


----------



## nouvellechef (Feb 24, 2010)

Looks good to me. Why not just do one big room and have a mom and clone room sectioned off? Take the clones a couple weeks before harvest, then when you chop, you got however many well rooted clones ready to fire.

If cash dont matter run the HO Vortex.


----------



## lucus86 (Feb 24, 2010)

im going to have the room basically for my flowering plants that way my plants can get 5 foot, cieling is 8 foot in the main part of room where the flowereing will happen, then for my veg and clones im going to throw a tent in there, decided to go bigger then the diagram, its going to be 8 X 4 X 6.5  
that way i can veg some plants while im flowering some of my plants, the tent will be light sealed and it will be on a 18/6 light cycle the room will be 12/12 
im in michigan and have my medical card , so im trying to make a continous cycle of clones/ seedlings to veg , to flowering, since im only allowed to have 12 total plants (including any clones,  considered a new plant as soon as you make the cutting) ttrying to make it so i  always will have something coming out of the tent when im harvesting whats in the main room, catch my drift?

thanks for your incite and help i really appreciate it.


----------



## LEFTHAND (Feb 24, 2010)

*my question to you is does it snow where you live?? and by tent do you mean a tent or "built room"
LH*


----------



## nouvellechef (Feb 24, 2010)

Yeah I got ya. GL


----------



## lucus86 (Feb 24, 2010)

a grow tent 

Shown here ill be throwint this in the back corner of the room and yes it does snow where i live, we just got done insulating the room with R-19 insulation(extra thick) also have 2 electric heaters for the room if need, went up there earlier and the temp is 45 degrees without any heat up there yet and its snowing outside right now, temp is 30 degrees F, have in mind too we havent installed the door yet either, so i think with the heat from the 2 1000w lights and the small heaters keeping the temp shouldnt be too much of a problem, in the summer im looking at getting this portable AC unit for $300 says it will cool a room 225 sq ft and the room is 144 sq ft

I also will be running co2, i just got my regulator the other day getting the tank this weekend 

View attachment grow tent.bmp


----------



## LEFTHAND (Feb 24, 2010)

lucus86 said:
			
		

> a grow tent
> 
> Shown here ill be throwint this in the back corner of the room and yes it does snow where i live, we just got done insulating the room with R-19 insulation(extra thick) also have 2 electric heaters for the room if need, went up there earlier and the temp is 45 degrees without any heat up there yet and its snowing outside right now, temp is 30 degrees F, have in mind too we havent installed the door yet either, so i think with the heat from the 2 1000w lights and the small heaters keeping the temp shouldnt be too much of a problem, in the summer im looking at getting this portable AC unit for $300 says it will cool a room 225 sq ft and the room is 144 sq ft
> 
> I also will be running co2, i just got my regulator the other day getting the tank this weekend


 
*cool.. the reason i asked was because you might wanna becarefull with snow meltage... 3 ft a snow on  people roofs an yours is snow free and wet hmmmmmmmmmmmm... or patches where its melting things like that you'll really wanna bcareful about.. thats why i asked if it was a tent.. i think you got er man... build build build... lol*
*LH*


----------



## lucus86 (Feb 24, 2010)

the attic actually has a very steep roof so snow doesnt't really  stick to it any way (not more than an inch), thanks for bringing that up thou i never even thought of that, i also live very remotely, i have 5 nieghborenos and we all have 5 acres between us, then surrounded by farms and corn fields, i love it out in the boonies


----------



## lucus86 (Feb 26, 2010)

do you think a 424 cfm fan with 6in fittings will be sufficient for the room, it will cycle the room out in 2.7 min if need be, plus ill have to 6" booster fans( rated 250cfm) bringing in fresh air


----------



## lucus86 (Feb 26, 2010)

never mind i'm going to going with a 8" active air with 720cfm i can get it at my local hydro store, always like to support them when i can, with my discount i can get it for $165, not to bad i think.


----------



## nouvellechef (Feb 26, 2010)

Hell ya. Nice


----------

